# can you share your experiences of adoption leave?



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi needing some FF advice and support!

After meeting foster carer we have decided that we are going ahead with adopting this little one 
( unless medical advisor drops a bomb shell!)
So - after DH and I celebrating - I decided that despite not needing to legally, I should put in writing all the proposed dates for my boss,,,FEB 22nd for panel, placement MArch 7th date to start adoption leave Feb 26th !!!!!!

He has been aware this is going on. BUT he has decided to be a GIT. He is refusing to accept that he needs to sort anything out yet and has said he won't do anything until its offical on Feb 22nd and then expects me to give him 28 days notice to fill my post and start adoption leave on the 19th March. His exact words were " what does 4 weeks matter the child is with foster carers".

My understanding on how much notice i need to give has been checked with at least 4 different people in HR and is very different to his. AS you can imagine I am very anxious, haven't been able to talk to people as it's the weekend and just want to know for definite that i can be available from the 26th Feb to meet my boy.

What has been your experience? My understanding from the county council I work for, my unions and info I've found on websites is that I have to notify my boss within seven days of being matched when \i want to start adoption leave. I have found no definitive notice period. And seeing as my letter last week gave him 40 days notice I am under the impression I am well within my statutory rights.

Please help with you experiences/knowledge if you can....especially if you are a teacher....

On a positive note our Beautiful Baby Boy - now to be known as BBB - is, in the words of the foster carer, 'DELIGHTFUL' We are smitten!

Thanks for your help

HHH


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi  HHH

I thought you Boss is  a Ba.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!I  cant really give you any advise  cause i am not in your position yet,but i think your boss should be very carefull of what he says and does cause Adoption is a very sensitive area to be messing about with.

does your company have workers handbook that will explain all your rights within that company,if that fails i would go and see a Solicitor for a free  consultation or failing that a Citizen Advise Bureau.....!!!!!!!

IF it was me i would tell him to and s..... and go off on Management Induced Stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would make him thing more,current guide lines say that Adoption leave is to be treated same as Maternity leave....

DONT TAKE MY ADVISE I WOULD CHECK YOUR RIGHTS WITH A SOLICITOR FIRST WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.......


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I've done a fair bit of research into adoption leave, and as far as i can tell you are within your rights to start leave whenever you need to.  It would be the same as if you were pregnant and had your baby before your maternity leave was due to start.

I will be leaving work permanently once matched, but will receive 9 months SAP, and not technically hand my notice in until  8 months after i leave.  I'd therefore be "working" my 4 weeks notice while on adoption leave.  Hope that makes sense?!  My employer adds the clause "where reasonably possible" when talking about time scales for adoption.

Hope you get it sorted

Bx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi HHH

Firstly, massive congrats on the "arrival" of BBB into your lives! You must be so thrilled!

The notice letter that I wrote to my boss before my 6 mth adoption leave went something like this....

_I would like to inform you that I intend to take my 26 weeks adoption leave starting from 30th May 200X.

Prior to this I am taking 11 days holiday to cover our introduction period. This holiday will commence 13th May 200X.

My last working day, therefore will be 12th May 200X.

The above details are subject to confirmation at our Adoption Panel meeting on 9th May 200X._

I remember my boss being a bit of a caveman before our adoption, he disagreed with me or anyone else having any time off for a baby. Obviously in "his day", nobody ever stopped working to raise a family!!
He soon realised that he didn't have any right to stop me, and that I, as a prospective parent, had more rights than he had over me!
I know he's probably chuntering behind my back at the moment about the impending adoption leave again, but what I love about it, is that he can do nothing about it AND, to really upset him! It's now 9 months leave !!! 

I remember getting advice from the wages dept before I wrote my first letter of notice. So I would firstly ask advice, but in my case, as soon as I know I have been positively matched and know of panel dates etc then I will be drawing up my new letter of notice. 
The above letter was given to my boss in April so he had, and the company had, plenty of notice of my plans, subject to any change by SS.
Infact I am sure, thinking back, that my SW would've given me a letter to pass onto my boss if it'd been needed.

Good luck, and please try not to let this take the shine off your impending joy!

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I work for a local council also and recently looked at their adoption leave policy and yours sounds like our authority. 7 days notice with your intention to start leave. I would say he probably doesnt even know about the works policy on it and was just making up what he thought it was  

Go with what your hr says as they usually know the ins and outs of it all

 on the match 

x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi HHH

Big congrats on BBB   

Your boss is just being a prat!!   Do you have a written policy on Adoption Leave.  I would defo speak with the HR dept, they will know.  

I cannot believe that a boss would be so non-understaning.  My boss has been nothing but supportive!  We have recently been matched with a little boy and we are still awaiting definitive dates, but my boss is happy to accept short notice and has even appointed someone already to cover me while I am off so that doesn't hinder me.

Grrrr to your boss.......Please let us know how you get on.

Love
Lynn xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all and thanks for replies

After a weekend of being worked up I prepared myself for monday morning - having done all the research I could and still feeling I was in the right and boss in the wrong.

Had two VERY awkward and uncomfortable discussions with him telling him as far as I was concerned i was completely within my rights and stood to go ahead with plans as per my letter of last week. Looking back on it I maybe wouldn't describe them as discussions!!

Finally he had to concede I was right and he was wrong. ANd that he would just have to deal with the situation. PHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHew, what a battle!

So now I am set to leave work on the 26th Feb when first visit is scheduled _ all being well. I told my work colleagues which has made the situation slightly more real. And yesterday I went to celebrate my victory in mothercare and bought a .......Changing mat!!!

So I have 3 weeks 3 days of work, one weeks holiday and then - if everything goes well - I will be a mum!

OMG I can't wait!!

Thanks again guys
HHH


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi HHH

How are you, glad you sorted things out with your boss, can you tell me what Adoption leave are you entitled to and how long, as we are seriously thinking about adoption, and I work for the LA but I have only been there at the moment 7 weeks so I don't really want to go and ask these questions with HR, in case they don't keep me on, do we get full pay for so many weeks etc, and would we get any help financially, like foster carers get.

Sorry about the me post, I just have lots of questions at the moment, how long did the adoption process take for you, was that through the LA or VA (Barnardo's).

Thanks a lot

take care

crazybabe


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

crazy babe

right.......process through LA.  Approached them dec06 - but we had already started the process and been on the training courses in 05 - then went back to treatment.

Adoption leave for the LA I work for...26 weeks occupational adoption leave and then 26 weeks additional adoption leave is available. we get 7 weeks half pay, then 32 weeks on statutory adoption pay ( which is £112 p/week) 

Hope this helps
HHH


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

HHH

Soooo happy for you that you've got it all out of your system and spread the word at work!   It can only help your confidence when you've got the backing of colleagues.

Can I just add my little knowledge about adoption pay.... I was last time payed for 26 weeks (I think) leave at statutory adoption pay, and this was all at the same rate.
This time, I am expecting to have 9 months leave at the set statutory adoption pay (£112 something per wk). I know that maternity is different to adoption leave (and it flamin well shouldn't be! )  whereby a natural mum is entitled to 90% of her wages for the first part and then drops down to the flat rate, and we poor old adopters   get the flat rate for the full period.
I've been told that since then, the rules are the same and the only difference is that we can now take 9mths instead of 6mths, and that the flat rate has slightly increased.

Does anyone know the rules and myths on this one


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I looked at it today on the government website

This is where I found the info http://tiger.direct.gov.uk/cgi-bin/adoptionmaternity.cgi

hope that helps

suzie xx

/links


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Suzie

Thanks for that link. Looking at it, it sort of makes things real again   !!

And it's handy to have all the proper details and rules so we all know what to expect.

Thanks again


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i don't work and my dh took 2 weeks holiday and 2 weeks adoption leave as we couldn't afford for him to take the full 4 weeks adoption leave he was entitled to   but at least i am lucky enough to not need to work (although my bank balance seems to be saying different and may have to go back to work soon)  

pam xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

WOOOOOHOOOO HHH... am so happy for you.  Glad your boss had to concede, what an absolute ar*e.  

Enjoy enjoy enjoy... this is it!?  Have they given you any idea what medical adviser will say?  We were told what would happen so we were well prepared by the appointment with her.  

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!

Carole xx


----------

